# classic halloween music



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Just by shear luck, I found this 2 disk set at a flea market for $1.
If any of you are familiar with the group MANNHEIM STEAMROLLER, you can only imagine how cool this music really is. We have most of the Steamroller Christmas music, and love it, but I had no idea that the Steamroller had a Halloween album out.
Disk 1 has a lot of classic Halloween/haunted/creepy music that most of us would recognize right off, but orchestrated by MS.
Disk 2 is all haunted effects, with an unmistakable Steamroller touch. 
Even my wife ("Ms. rolling her eyes at the mention of Halloween") had to admit that I found a treasure. (well, she didn't actually say treasure).
Anyway, if you like the MS music, you will love the Halloween album.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love Mannheim Steamroller. I didn't know they had a Halloween album out, either.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great find, ya lucky dog !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes out. Thanks, B.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wow that so cool. im going to download it and give it a listen


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I just checked for the fun of it...there are 23 listing on e-bay...including "HALLOWEEN 2", which I just purchased!!!
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...EAMROLLER+halloween&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, Trans-Siberian needs to do a Halloween album now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Okay, Trans-Siberian needs to do a Halloween album now.


Wouldn't that be an amazing album? Their music is gorgeous.

Amazon.com also carries the Mannheim Steamroller Halloween CDs.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I also had no Idea they had a Halloween album, nice find!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Okay, Trans-Siberian needs to do a Halloween album now.


Try this: Amazon.com: A Halloween Tale - Oculus Infernum: Van Helsings' Curse: MP3 [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61py%[email protected]@[email protected]@61py%2BQaw3-L

According to reviews:

"I would describe the sounds of Van Helsing's Curse as Midnight Syndicate meets Trans Siberian Orchestra... ."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Try this: http://www.amazon.com/A-Halloween-Tale-Oculus-Infernum/dp/B000V9HVN4
> 
> According to reviews:
> 
> "I would describe the sounds of Van Helsing's Curse as Midnight Syndicate meets Trans Siberian Orchestra... ."


Everything was good about that CD except the narration:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Mannheim Steamroller is awesome for halloween music..
I have one cd
good score b


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice score! ONE dollar!
Ya gotta love that!
I never thought to look for cd's in the thrifts and flea markets. And I need another thing to look for!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW!!!!....I just listened to my new Mannheim Steamroller "Halloween 2"...It is just as awesome as the first, and maybe better...I highly recommend it to anyone in the know.
It's got some covers like...Black Magic Woman, Superstition, The outer Limits, and others....good stuff (also has more EFX sounds and a DVD)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is cool. I used to love going to the used record stores and browsing for hours. I would always find something great like that among all the other she-ite.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree on old music. I go weekly to two different thrift stores and transfer old Halloween LPs to MP3. 

There is tons of awesome stuff out there.

And on Van Helsing's Curse, Dee has told me that the 2nd follow up is in the works. I hope it rocks as good as the first.

And if you are lucky, get the 2nd re-issue of Van Helsing's Curse because it now has a remix of the Halloween Theme and Cry Little Sister on it the other one didn't. You'll know its the right one because the covers are different.


----------

